# twilight zone rod serling intro monologue



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Pm sent Kprimm

Have several versions of it including THE original 2 versions, 1 with another persons voice, same with Sterling's & other later ('62) version orchestra & non orchestra versions & just audio - no voice, if anyone else wants them. PM me -


----------

